# "Side Light Switched On" message



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

I just picked up a 2004 W12 Phaeton Friday and I am in love with this piece of German art. Never have I seen quality in a car like this.
Anyway, to my question. My only complaint at this point is I get a message on the display that says, "Side Light Switched On" when I open the driver's door when I have the light switch in either the 1st or 2nd position. The 1st position is for automatic headlight control and the 2nd position is for manually turning on the headlights especially if you want to turn on the fog lamps.
Not only does the message come up on the screen but the LOUD WARNING TONE comes on from the dash. I can understand this warning IF the motor is shut off and the key is removed, this would of course keep you from forgetting to turn off your lights. But why does it give me this warning if the motor is still running and the key is in the ignition??? The only way to shut off the warning is to keep the switch in the "0" position which is the daytime-running-light position. So this issue is a problem at night when I turn on my lights.
THIS IS NOT the same as the "parking " lights that are activated by the left and right turn signal. I know all about those lights. 
How can this warning message and tone be eliminated?
Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: "Side Light Switched On" message (dcowan699)*

Part of the answer is here: Understanding the 'Single Side Parking Light' function. The warning tone you are hearing is most likely the 'key in ignition' warning tone, not a tone related to the lights. You can have your dealer disable this tone for you (along with the seat belt warning tone as well), the explanation of how to do this is in the FAQ by Category post.
The car is likely giving you the 'Side Lights On' message when you open the door _with the engine running_ because the side lights are, in fact, on. They are on, along with the headlights, because you have the light switch in either the 'on' (full clockwise) position, or the 'automatic' (middle) setting. When the light switch is in either of these settings, and the engine is running, the lights will be on (assuming, for the purpose of the middle setting, that you are not in daylight). But, the warning tone you are hearing is not for the lights, it is triggered by the door being open while the key is still in the ignition - as the key has to be, for the engine to be running (unless, of course, you retrofit 'keyless start'). The message you see in the center instrument display about the lights being on is just a 'red herring'.
There is lots of good information for the new Phaeton owner at this link: Phaeton Forum 'Table of Contents' (FAQ by Category)
The Phaeton can take a bit of time to get used to - the average seems to be about a week or 10 days. Thankfully, it's not as bad as learning how ot operate a BMW 7 series, or a TV remote control, but it does take a bit of getting used to. What has worked well for others is to write a list of 'snags' or 'problems' as you encounter them, then browse through both the owner manual and this BB later on - chances are, between these two sources, you will find the rationale or the answer behind most of what you have identified as initially perplexing.
Welcome to our forum, and welcome to the Phaeton owner community! If there is anything you have questions about, just tag your question onto the end of the appropriate topic in the 'Table of Contents' section, and one of us will jump in to help you out!
Michael (fellow W12 owner)


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: "Side Light Switched On" message (PanEuropean)*

BTW, that 'key in ignition' warning tone that comes on whenever the key is in the ignition and the driver door is opened is a Federal Motor Vehicle Standard, not something that VW has any choice in. Fortunately, it's pretty easy to get rid of it through recoding.


----------



## rmg2 (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: "Side Light Switched On" message (dcowan699)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcowan699* »_I just picked up a 2004 W12 Phaeton Friday and I am in love with this piece of German art. Never have I seen quality in a car like this.
Anyway, to my question. My only complaint at this point is I get a message on the display that says, "Side Light Switched On" when I open the driver's door when I have the light switch in either the 1st or 2nd position. The 1st position is for automatic headlight control and the 2nd position is for manually turning on the headlights especially if you want to turn on the fog lamps.
Not only does the message come up on the screen but the LOUD WARNING TONE comes on from the dash. I can understand this warning IF the motor is shut off and the key is removed, this would of course keep you from forgetting to turn off your lights. But why does it give me this warning if the motor is still running and the key is in the ignition??? The only way to shut off the warning is to keep the switch in the "0" position which is the daytime-running-light position. So this issue is a problem at night when I turn on my lights.
THIS IS NOT the same as the "parking " lights that are activated by the left and right turn signal. I know all about those lights. 
How can this warning message and tone be eliminated?
Has this happened to anyone else?

I keep my headlight switch in the auto position and every once in a while I get the same warning light.
Most of the time when I close my door after the light comes on and then reopen the drivers door the warning light goes out.
If you're warning light is always staying on then you may have a defective headlight switch. This and the TPM seem to be intermittently problematic.
The dealer can pull the codes to see if there is a fault. I know this can be an inconvenience on a new car but it can be fixed.
I go in for my 15K service on Mon. and will have the dealer check on it.


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: "Side Light Switched On" message (PanEuropean)*

The "key is in the ignition" warning should not be the problem or it would trigger this problem regardless if the lights are on or not. When the light switch is in the off position, no warning system comes on at all. The problem occurs with the motor running and that is what bothers me about it. I just think I have a glitch in the light switch that the code may correct. The wording of the message "Side Light Switched On" is never mentioned in the manual as I have searched all through the book. "Parking Light is On" is mentioned when you leave a turn signal activated (left or right). That I do understand. 
By the way, their is an interruption in the loud warning tone about every 15 seconds, then it returns for 10 seconds or so, then repeats itself over and over, just like the seat belt warning does.
Thanks to everyone's help about this and I will let you know if I come up on an explanation/solution.


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: "Side Light Switched On" message (rmg2)*

Yes, please let me know what they say. What is TPM? Just curious.


----------



## rmg2 (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: "Side Light Switched On" message (dcowan699)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcowan699* »_Yes, please let me know what they say. What is TPM? Just curious.

TPM = Tire Pressure Monitoring.
I'm on my way to dealer and will report back after they finish servicing the Phaeton.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: "Side Light Switched On" message (dcowan699)*

David:
It might be that I am misunderstanding you, or perhaps I am fixated on a 'possible solution' and I am not thinking broadly enough. But, when you say _"...The problem occurs with the motor running and that is what bothers me about it..."_, that suggests to me that the key is in the ignition hole (because it would have to be, in order for the engine to be running), hence, my supposition that the warning tone is the key in ignition warning, and nothing to do with the lighting.
If you recode your instrument cluster to a country other than USA or Canada, you will get rid of the key in ignition warning tone. This will also get rid of the "lights on and engine not running" warning tone, but I don't think that is any great loss, because you have the automatic ambient light sensor to turn your vehicle lights on and off (the middle position of the light switch, which illuminates the small green icon in the speedometer face, showing the vehicle going into a tunnel entrance). This means it is pretty unlikely you will ever leave the lights on (in the full clockwise, manual position) by error. Even if you do, you will still get a visual message in the center console and a soft alert sound (not a harsh buzzer) to remind you to check.
If you recode to Europe as your region of operation, your trip computer displays will default to metric. You can easily switch back to 'miles and gallons', just by using the buttons on the center console to define driver preferences. The only possible concern I have for Americans recoding to another geographic region is how it would affect the display of liquid volume in the trip computer. I am in Canada, where we use the metric system, so recoding to "Europe" makes no difference - both Canada and Europe use the metric system. What I don't know is if recoding to Europe switches the definition of a 'gallon' from an American gallon (3.78 liters) to an Imperial gallon (4.54 liters). 
FYI, I recoded my W12 to 'Europe' to get rid of the key in ignition warning buzzer, and also to get rid of the harsh 'lights on' warning buzzer, and I recoded the instrument cluster at the same time to get rid of the seatbelt warning message and buzzer. Both of these tasks are accomplished in the same control module (address 17, function 07) and can be done at the same time. The coding on my instrument cluster is now 0005121, and I have no 'nuisance' buzzers, only useful warnings.
Michael


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: "Side Light Switched On" message (PanEuropean)*

I guess I need to explain my situation differently. Do the following: Get in your car, turn the ignition on, turn your headlight switch to either the 1st or 2nd position, now open the door while the engine is running. Please describe to me the messages/chimes/tones you hear. I would like to know what everyone else experiences at this point. 
What I get is a message between my odometer and speedometer that says, "Side Light Swithched On". Also I hear a relatively loud and intentional constant tone coming from the dash. This is the identical sound you would hear as if you left your headlights on after shutting OFF your engine as a reminder to turn off your headlights. This sound lingers for maybe 10 seconds and then goes away 10 seconds, then returns again and goes in repeated cycles. 
This will continue until I turn the light switch off to the "0" position (in my case and should be yours also , the position where DRL lights come on) the messages and sounds go away. Then if I turn the motor off leaving the key in the switch, I get a much softer and calmer sounding chime sequence that is telling me the key is still in the ignition. That part of course makes sense.
One thing that baffles me is after reading the owners manual, it never actually has the exact above wording in the "message section" . Quite simply, I think I have a glitch. This message and tone should not occur with the engine running but should only come on after shutting off the motor and/or key removal as a reminder to turn off your headlights.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: "Side Light Switched On" message (dcowan699)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcowan699* »_Get in your car, turn the ignition on, turn your headlight switch to either the 1st or 2nd position, now open the door while the engine is running. Please describe to me the messages/chimes/tones you hear.

In my car, which is coded as European region of operation, and NO seat belt warning message (address 17, function 07, coding 0005121), I get the following results:
1) Light switch in middle position, ignition on, engine off, then open the driver door: No sound, no visual messages.
2) Light switch in far clockwise (manual on) position, ignition on, engine off, then open the driver door: No sound, no visual messages.
3) Light switch in middle position, engine running, then open the driver door: No sound, no visual messages.
4) Light switch in far clockwise (manual on) position, engine running, then open the driver door: No sound, no visual messages.
Note that I have installed keyless start. I don't think this makes any difference, because I tried the same 4 modalities with the ignition key in the hole (not using the start button), and got the same results.
If you can live without the "key in ignition" and "fasten your seat belt" warning messages and buzzers, just ask your dealer to recode your car for you. I did the math on the gallon conversion for you - you will have a choice, in the SETTINGS menu, of either metric measurements or AMERICAN gallon measurements for your mileage calculations. The only thing you will lose is an audible alert and visual message if you leave your headlights in the manual on position, then lock your car and walk away. I don't think this is something that is likely to happen, because you have the automatic headlight turn-on feature. 
Even if it does happen - you leave the headlights in the manual on postion, lock the car, and leave it for a few days - you won't be stranded, because the Phaeton has two batteries in it. If the vehicle power supply battery goes dead (that's the battery on the left side of the trunk), you just cycle the ignition key to the full clockwise, then full anticlockwise position twice, and that closes the bus tie that parallels the starter battery (the one on the right side of the trunk) to the essential vehicle services bus. You then start the car and drive away.
Honest, recode it - you have nothing to lose but the buzzers....








Michael


----------



## Tail Spin (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: "Side Light Switched On" message (PanEuropean)*

dcowan...I hear ya.
I have N. American V-8 and when I open the door, with engine running and lights on I get blasted with the "light on" warning.
Constant tone, on the loud side and annoying to those that may be still in the car.
Would love to disable.


----------



## trekguy (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: "Side Light Switched On" message (Tail Spin)*

Mine does the exact same thing. I think its a combination of several factors...
1. Engine running with door open
2, Engine running with seat belt unfastened
3. Lights on
4. ...and who knows what else!
On my last service visit to Dave Walter VW in Akron OH, I asked to have the seat belt chime disabled (as I always wear the belt anyway) and they refused sighting safety concerns. Maybe this is what is ment when "all the bells and whistles" is referred to!


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: "Side Light Switched On" message (PanEuropean)*

Thanks to all for your input. I think I will insist that the dealership do what Michael (a genius) suggest. At least I know I'm not the only one having this slight problem. I didn't know that trick about the dead battery scenario as that is very comforting. I just hope I do not have problems with my service tech doing this for me. As one other mentioned, it is a sound annoying to the other passengers even though it is only for a moment or so.
Thanks,
David


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: "Side Light Switched On" message (dcowan699)*

If you refer your service technician to our forum (the URL is http://forums.vwvortex.com/zeroforum?id=112), he'll probably thank you for it.
Unfortunately, the owners manual does not explain how to parallel the battery busses (close the battery bus tie relay). An easy way to remember the sequence is this: If you don't get any lights coming on when you try to start the car normally (evidence of a dead onboard power supply battery - the left hand side one), turn the ignition key full clockwise, as if you were doing a normal start, then full counterclockwise (way past the normal "remove key from ignition hole" position), then back to the starting position again. Repeat if needed.
Michael


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: "Side Light Switched On" message (dcowan699)*

BTW Michael, how expensive are the diagnostic/code instruments you refer to. Are they available to average people like me? Can one of these be loaned for a fee or something if I have trouble with the local technician?


----------



## uberanalyst (Sep 13, 2004)

For what it's worth, the "side lines switched on" and loud continuous chime when you open the door with the engine on and lights on happens on both Phaetons and Touaregs.
This happens to me every time I stop to check for mail in my mailbox after dark, driving either my Touareg or Phaeton.
- Dave


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (uberanalyst)*

Thanks. Like I said, I believe I am going to change the codes to European coding so I don't get any warnings. So far my technician seems to think he has no problem with doing that. We'll see.
Man, this is one heck of a machine!!!
I kinda like having my little secret luxury car. It's like having a Bentley


----------



## vwguild (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: (dcowan699)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rmg2 (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: "Side Light Switched On" message (dcowan699)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcowan699* »_I just picked up a 2004 W12 Phaeton Friday and I am in love with this piece of German art. Never have I seen quality in a car like this.
Anyway, to my question. My only complaint at this point is I get a message on the display that says, "Side Light Switched On" when I open the driver's door when I have the light switch in either the 1st or 2nd position. The 1st position is for automatic headlight control and the 2nd position is for manually turning on the headlights especially if you want to turn on the fog lamps.
Not only does the message come up on the screen but the LOUD WARNING TONE comes on from the dash. I can understand this warning IF the motor is shut off and the key is removed, this would of course keep you from forgetting to turn off your lights. But why does it give me this warning if the motor is still running and the key is in the ignition??? The only way to shut off the warning is to keep the switch in the "0" position which is the daytime-running-light position. So this issue is a problem at night when I turn on my lights.
THIS IS NOT the same as the "parking " lights that are activated by the left and right turn signal. I know all about those lights. 
How can this warning message and tone be eliminated?
Has this happened to anyone else?

Ok, here goes my explanation as per the service manager from the Phaeton technical hotline.
Seems the "Side Light Switch On" message comes on normally if the following scenario happens. According to VW technical sources.
1. Your headlight switch is in the auto or on position.
2. It's dark enough for the light sensor to activate the backlight on the instrument cluster.
3. Key is in the ignition, engine can be running or not.
4. Drivers door is open.
Seems this is some sort of European safety feature in case you're stuck on the side of the road waiting for roadside service.
Now for my own real world test.
I went into my garage tonight with the lights out and was only able to duplicate the Side Light Switched On when the headlight switch was in the on position. I could not duplicate it with the headlight switch in the auto position.
The ironic thing is that when I took my car into service on Monday the Side Light Switched On warning came on while I was in the service drive and the headlight switch was in the auto position. This was clearly pointed out to the service advisor.
Go figure! I guess we're back to square one. I'm going to try and get in touch with someone at VW technical.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: "Side Light Switched On" message (rmg2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rmg2* »_The drivers door was on while the key was still in the ignition and the engine was off and the display read side marker light . . 

Rick - I am not trying to insult your competence, but by any chance was the turn signal stalk displaced to either the left or right position? That might have enabled the single side parking light function, and thus the warning. Just wanted to check and be sure.

_Quote, originally posted by *dcowan699* »_...how expensive are the diagnostic/code instruments you refer to.

Dave - it depends. You can download the software free of charge from the Ross-Tech website. The 'shareware' version will allow you to do most recoding functions, but it does not support some advanced features. You have to supply your own connector cable. You can buy the fully enabled software from them, complete with a cable, for somewhere around $200 to $350, depending on what cable you get. Sebastian (who posts here as Theresias) is an absolute expert on the Ross-Tech diagnostic and scan tool software, which is marketed under the trade name "VAG-COM" by Ross-Tech.
There are two other alternatives: 1) Find a youngster in your neighborhood who already has the software and the cable, print the instructions out for him, and have him recode the appropriate addresses for you. These particular tasks (changing codes in function 07 of different addresses) are pretty simple, and pretty difficult to screw up. I wouldn't ask a local Golf or Jetta enthusiast to re-adapt my suspension, but I would feel very comfortable about having a Golf or Jetta enthusiast re-code (note the difference between coding and adapting) my instrument cluster. The process is identical between a Golf and a Phaeton, only the numbers entered are different, so the Golf / Jetta enthusiast is likely well familiar with it already.
The other alternative - by far the simplest - is to just give the Phaeton technician at your dealership a bottle of Scotch and the printout from the thread that describes the changes you want made. I think a lot of the service writers are reluctant to make changes simply because they are not familiar with what the change involves. Trekguy mentioned that his dealer refused to make a change due to "safety reasons" - maybe the dealer thought he was asking to have the airbag system disabled or something like that.
Then again, it might just be the rather litigious environment that some of these businesses are faced with. At my dealer (in Canada), their policy is: "We're happy to have customers visit in the work area - just get a lab coat from your host first, so you don't accidentally get dirty". It's a nice change from the usual BS about "insurance regulations".
Michael


_Modified by PanEuropean at 5:30 PM 11-24-2004_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: "Side Light Switched On" message (PanEuropean)*

A correction to what I posted earlier (discovered this today):
*Original Posting*

_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
2) Light switch in far clockwise (manual on) position, ignition on, engine off, then open the driver door: No sound, no visual messages.


The above is true, but only if the light switch has been in the manual on position for less than 3 minutes. If the light switch has been in the manual on position for more than 3 minutes (as it was today, when I was driving in falling snow, but during daytime), then you WILL get the warning message and tone reminding you that lights are on. 
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (dcowan699)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcowan699* »_ It's like having a Bentley 

Heck, it practically is a Bentley - have a look at this thread: Phaeton is worth every last penny and then some.. Notice any similarities?








Michael


----------



## rmg2 (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: "Side Light Switched On" message (PanEuropean)*



PanEuropean said:


> Rick - I am not trying to insult your competence, but by any chance was the turn signal stalk displaced to either the left or right position? That might have enabled the single side parking light function, and thus the warning. Just wanted to check and be sure.
> 
> No Problem Michael. I am fully aware of the potential but in this case while I was on the service drive I clearly demonstrated to the service advisor that the turn signal switch was in the neutral position.
> The same goes for the test in my garage.
> This is not a real big deal but I would like to have a coherent explanation of how and why this warning comes on.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: "Side Light Switched On" message (rmg2)*

Oh - that does sound odd - let me know what they find out, I am curious.
Michael


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: "Side Light Switched On" message (PanEuropean)*

Michael,
I talked to the people at Ross-Tech Wednesday afternoon and I received wonderful assistance from them. The price for the box of goodies is $599 which includes the carry case, the cables, the program, and other hardware to connect to the car. I am just going to have to borrow a lap-top from someone-no big deal. 
I plan on taking your advice and ask the service manager if he would change the coding to European codes 1st ,THEN if I meet resistance I may do what is necessary to get it changed on my own.
If it gets that deep, I may have to email with you from time to time if I have any doubts on something. Don't worry, it would be at a last resort. It seems that it may be very easy to do on my own.
BTW, I'm very jealous that you have keyless-startup and I don't!!!
I read in detail the thread on installing that and it seems extremely involved. How many man hours did it take for you to install that keyless ignition scenario?? 2 or 3 days?


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Oh my gosh!!!! The similarities of Bentley and Phaeton are incredible. I just thought the only similarities were the chassis but NO! The interior is very close to Bentley. This reminds me of the likeness between an S Class and the Maybach. Man oh man, my wallet feels so much thicker after reading that ! Sorry for diverting so much from the original subject.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: "Side Light Switched On" message (dcowan699)*

David:
That $699 kit is the "full professional" kit, intended for technicians who will be working on the full range of VW and Audi products. It will certainly do the job on the Phaeton, but costs way more than you need to spend. There is a kit available from Ross-Tech for about $250 that provides all the capability you need for a Phaeton. There was some discussion about selecting a kit for a Phaeton here recently - I tried to look it up, but the 'search' feature of the BB is down right now. I will try again tonight.
Concerning the start button installation - it took me about 12 hours, but probably half that time was because I was doing it for the first time. Now that the procedure is fully documented, my guess would be about 6 to 8 hours labour for an enthusiast (e.g. owner), or about 4 hours labour for a skilled VW technician. By far, the bulk of the work is getting at the Kessy unit under the front footwell. The installation of the button in the center console, including all assembly and disassembly, would only take me about 60 to 90 minutes if I had to do it all over again.
If you have a question for me, best to post it here, only because that way everyone gets the benefit of the question and discussion, plus other folks can add their knowledge as well. If you want to discuss something bilaterally, better we do it on the phone, rather than by email.
If you plan on installing a start button, I highly recommend that you get two special tools ahead of time: One is the VW trim removal tool (it's sort of a plastic stick), the other is the Mercedes trim removal tool (sort of a metal hook device). These two are invaluable, and neither one is expensive. There's a picture of the Mercedes tool on the 'how-to' thread for the start button, and a picture of the VW tool on the 'how-to' thread for the front overhead control panel removal.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: "Side Light Switched On" message (PanEuropean)*

David:
Concerning the purchase of the VAG-COM hardware (cable) and software license, have a look at this specific post: Suspension Adjustment with Scan Tool Discussion and the 3 or 4 posts that follow it - Sebastian, who is an expert concerning VAG-COM software (a contributing author, in fact) suggests that the $229 KEY interface will work well for a Phaeton. I bought a $350 HEX-CAN-USB interface, this works very well also and gives me everything I would ever want.
Michael


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: "Side Light Switched On" message (PanEuropean)*

Thanks Michael for all you do!
My dealer said "NO" to deactivating the annoying messages and chimes.








Said that VW wont let them change a thing from the factory. 
Guess I'll just have to live with it. 
David


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: "Side Light Switched On" message (dcowan699)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcowan699* »_My dealer said "NO" to deactivating the annoying messages and chimes.








Said that VW wont let them change a thing from the factory. 
Guess I'll just have to live with it. 

Some stuff is simply not changable, so in case of the "Side Light" message you definitly have to live with it.
Of course it's all software, but to speak in pictures if the option dialog has no option, you can't change it. You have to ask the author to give you the chance of changing this option.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: "Side Light Switched On" message (dcowan699)*

Additional information and advice about this topic here: Pleasant surprise - "Side Light Switched On" message.


----------



## brezle (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: "Side Light Switched On" message (PanEuropean)*

Alright,
(apologies in advance to the extent this is repetitive of points already made)
I've seen a handful of threads discussing this and, as one who also suffers from this incredibly obnoxious and seemingly unnecessary warning, I'm fairly convinced that the most knowledgeable people on here aren't grasping exactly what the problem (or better, complaint) is about, or have disabled it before they were unfortunate enough to experience it.
First off - this has NOTHING to do with the single side parking light feature that occurs when you disengage the engine with the turn signal engaged.
Here is how you get the warning:
At least in my (NAR 04 V8) vehicle, whenever (1) the key is in the ignition and turned any degree to the right (doesn't matter if engine is on), (2) the headlights aren't in the OFF position, and (3) the driver door is open, the car emits the loudest constant warning signal I've heard come from it, along with a huge message in the instrument cluster screen - "SIDE LIGHT IS SWITCHED ON" with a large green headlight logo underneath. (so basically, anytime you open your door before removing the key from the ignition, your eardrums get rocked)
Notwithstanding that the warning is loud enough that it is almost painful to the ears, what is most irritating is that it seems completely unnecessary in light of the auto-headlight feature and the fact that the headlights will turn off on their own after you lock it.
I know that you can apparently disable this by recoding Module 17 through VAG-COM, so I'm not looking for a solution. What I would like is an explanation. If anyone can give me a logical reason for why this warning occurs and why VW of A felt is was the most crucial (based on its volume) warning to include, then I would be far less irritated by it. At least then I'd have an intelligent response for when my passengers, to whom I've probably just finished touting the elegance of the vehicle, cover their ears and say "What the hell is that?!"
-Mike B.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: "Side Light Switched On" message (brezle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brezle* »_ What I would like is an explanation...

Hi Mike:
Simple explanation - it was a software bug in the early versions of the software for the instrument cluster, for example, controller 17 software version x12, which many 2004 Phaetons shipped with.
There are two solutions for the problem. The most comprehensive solution, and also the easiest to implement, is to change the country code of the car away from USA or Canada to Europe. Not only will this get rid of the side lights problem (you will still get the side light message, but only when it is appropriate), this will also get rid of the seat belt warning chime and the key in ignition warning chime, leaving you to enjoy your car in peace and quiet.
A more complex solution is to bring your car in for an instrument cluster flash update to software version x21 or higher, as documented at this post: TB: Distortion in the Display Unit in the Instrument Cluster. Ask to have Technical Bulletin (TB) 90-05-04 carried out to solve the distortion you are having in the display screen between the speedometer and tachometer. At the same time, if you ask nicely and the dealership staff think you are a friendly, reasonable person, ask them to change the country code in the instrument cluster to "Europe". Tell 'em that the car will then speak to you in German (your mother tongue) or something like that. Don't mention seat belt warnings, whatever you do - America is full of friggin' lawyers ready to sue at every opportunity, and that social problem has created a climate of fear when it comes to disabling warning tones.
Michael


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: "Side Light Switched On" message (brezle)*

Mike,
You may have a situation where the software level in the instrument cluster is an older generation. There is a software update available -- if you take the Phaeton to the dealer and tell them that, intermittently, the Y24 (screen between the speedometer and odometer) will appear snowy. This will prompt the update and, most likely, take care of the software error causing the signal to appear erroneously.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: "Side Light Switched On" message (brezle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brezle* »_...basically, anytime you open your door before removing the key from the ignition, your eardrums get rocked...

FYI, that 'key in ignition' warning under those exact circumstances (key in ignition and driver door open) was mandated by the United States government in the early 1970s for the purpose of reducing automobile theft. FMVSS No. 114 refers.
Michael


----------



## brezle (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: "Side Light Switched On" message (PanEuropean)*

Thanks guys - I knew that warning couldn't be right - on another note, I'm sure I won't have too much trouble convincing the VW tech to recode the system, as I can just tell him I'm one of those freaking lawyers and I'll whip out a little disclaimer for their files..









ps - I don't take myself seriously enough to be offended by lawyer cracks. Like anything else, a few bad apples spoil the bunch - and for the most part, those pettifoggers deserve all the bad press they get.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: "Side Light Switched On" message (brezle)*

Whoops... Sorry about that, Mike.


----------



## brezle (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: "Side Light Switched On" message (PanEuropean)*

Nothing to be sorry about - just don't boot me from the forum.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: "Side Light Switched On" message (brezle)*

Hey, we would _never _think of that - we're glad you are here, and we all hope you have as much fun with the car as we have had. The Phaeton is a really delightful vehicle, but it does place some demands on the owner that other cars don't - for example, the requirement to comprehend the design intent of many of the systems in the car.
Michael


----------



## rreeves809 (Jan 18, 2013)

*Hello i changed my headlights and got the (side light switched on ) measage*

Hello can anyone help me I change my headlights today and after I change them I noticed I started getting the message side light switched on . Is it possible that I did something wrong when I installed the headlights any ideas your thoughts are very welcome thank you


----------

